# New Professional Certificate in Residential Mortgage Arrears



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2013)

[FONT=&quot]From the[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
NEW! - Professional Certificate in Residential Mortgage Arrears                           This Certificate is a UCD qualification, delivered via one online  module.  It can be completed by the end of May 2013 and is at Level 7 on  the National Framework of Qualifications. We are now open  for Registrations for the May 2013 exams.

*“Mortgage Arrears are a top priority for us in the bank,  and in consumer protection, and we are working hard in this space to  ensure that it is a top priority within banks strategically and  operationally through our mortgage arrears resolution strategy.”*

*Bernard Sheridan*, Director of Consumer Protection, Central Bank of Ireland, May 2012.
*INTRODUCTION*
[FONT=%value]The  scale of the deepening residential mortgage crisis in Ireland has  required mortgage lenders to reorganise, develop new operational  processes, deploy substantial resources and up-skill staff to  effectively engage with customers who are experiencing mortgage  repayment difficulties and arrears. Working with mortgage lenders, the  Institute of Bankers, through its School of Professional [/FONT][FONT=%value]Finance,  has developed a specialist education programme which, on successful  completion, awards a Professional Certificate in Residential Mortgage  Arrears.[/FONT]

[FONT=%value]The Certificate: [/FONT]


[FONT=%value]Is a University award from University College Dublin, at Level 7 on the National Framework of Qualifications; [/FONT]
[FONT=%value]Is delivered via one online module;[/FONT]
[FONT=%value]Can be completed by the end of May 2013.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=%value]The programme will:[/FONT]*


Provide  participants with knowledge and understanding into the research,  recommendations and strategies from various reviews of mortgage arrears  in this area. These include:
               »» The Keane Report and its main recommendations;​               »» The Mortgage Arrears and Personal Debt Group (The Cooney Report) and its main ​                    recommendations;​ 

[FONT=%value]Provide  an understanding of Outsourcing in the context of mortgage arrears  management, including the regulatory requirements that apply to the  outsourcing of regulated activities.[/FONT]
 


Enhance  and apply participants’ knowledge and skills in the direct engagement  with mortgage customers who are experiencing financial difficulties,  with the objective of developing a range of solutions. This involves:
 »» Demonstrating, using an online model and detailed online case studies, how best to support ​                  customers in completing the Standard Financial Statement;​              »» Identifying appropriate alternative financial solutions specific to the case studies;​              »» Highlighting the key behavioural skills, care and diligence which are necessary to effectively ​                  engage with customers who are experiencing financial difficulties.​ 


[FONT=%value]Provide participants with a detailed understanding of the Personal Insolvency [/FONT][FONT=%value]Act 2012[/FONT]
Deepen participants’ knowledge and  understanding of the various consumer protection related regulations and  requirements, including the Code of Conduct on Mortgage Arrears (CCMA) and the Mortgage Arrears Resolution Process (MARP)
[FONT=%value]Provide  an understanding of Outsourcing in the context of mortgage arrears  management, including the regulatory requirements that apply to the  outsourcing of regulated activities.[/FONT]
 
 We are now accepting registrations for the May 2013 exams. For further information, please see the programme brochure below. 

 Should you have any specific enquiries, please complete the Expression of Interest form below.

The Professional Certificate in  Residential Mortgage Arrears is a specialist education programme that  offers a unique, independent, university level qualification. I believe  it is an important support to mortgage lenders and their staff.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2013)

The cost is €475


----------



## manninp2 (19 Feb 2013)

Couple of us on AAM should club together and get the course material.

Would be useful to assist people approaching the banks for help.


----------



## Tomorrow (29 May 2013)

Did anybody do this course?

I have just completed it - and have the course material.

I would be happy to copy the book and post it to any member - I would just need copy costs and postage covered as its quite big!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2013)

Hi Tomorrow

That sounds great. What was the course like?  Could you set out the content for us? 

Do they sell the book separately from the course? 

Brendan


----------



## Tomorrow (29 May 2013)

Hi Brendan

I found it good, from a professional point of view - I felt I needed to know the options available.
It was an online course - but the support from the course providers was very good.

I don't know if they sell the manual separately - I would suspect not as it was a replica of the online course material.

The material covered was:-
Intro to the Irish Residential Mortgage Market
Housing loans
The Cooney and Keane reports
Resolution Options - (CCMA, MARP, SFS etc etc)
Mortgages outside CCMA
The Repossession Process
Outsourcing
Personal Insolvency - DRN, DSA, PIA and Bankruptcy


----------



## Time (29 May 2013)

It is probably well out of date on a few of the topics particularly The Repossession Process and insolvency.


----------



## Rosie7457 (24 Jun 2015)

Tomorrow said:


> Did anybody do this course?
> 
> I have just completed it - and have the course material.
> 
> I would be happy to copy the book and post it to any member - I would just need copy costs and postage covered as its quite big!



Hi tomorrow

I just came across the above thread. Do you still have the manual for this course as I'm thinking of starting it

Many thanks
Ros


----------

